# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  درد و دل!

## zahra_aa

دوستای کنکوری سلام! 
راستش خیلی وقت بود ا کسی صحبت نکرده بودم... دلم خیلی گرفته... واز کنکور نا امید...برا همین تصمیم گرفتم یکم با شما صحبت کنم بلکه حالم بهتر بشه! 
من دوازدهم تجربی هستم.... تو شهریور بالاخره هدفم رو پیدا کردم یعنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان مشهد! از اون موقع تا الان به حدی عاشق این رشته شدم که حتی اگر رتبه 1 کنکور رو به من بدن من باز این رشته رو انتخاب میکنم... خلاصه؛ همون موقع کتاای لازم رو خریدم، برنامم ریختم و شروع کردم به درس خوندن... با اینکه همش فکر میکردم عقبم... و دیر شده . اما چون هدفم رو دوست داشتم ادامه دادم.. شب برنامه میریختم روز عمل نمیکردم! یا دست و پا شکسته میخوندم... وضعیت نا به سامان ادامه داشت تا مهر
که مدرسه شروع شد... اوضاع بهتر نشد هیچ، بد تر و بد ترم شد.... از فضای رقابتی بین بچه ها بگیر تا فشارای مدرسه... فشارا و درسایی که اصلا به دردمون نمخورد.نه خودمون نه کنکورمون... از درسای اصلی بگذریم درسایی مثل هویت اجتماعی و سلامت برای ما شاخ و شونه میکشیدن و هر جلسه امتحان و کنفرانس و پرسش! یعنی اصلا نمیرسیدی درسی ب جز درس فردات بخونی... به حدی از این اوضاع خسته شده بودم که دیگه صبرم لبریز شد و مدرسمو توی اذر عوض کردم و کلاسامو غیر حضوری برداشتم!  اصلا برام مهم نبود چی میشه فقط میخواستم از فضای مسخره ی مدرسه دور بشم... از طرفی فکر میکردم با داشتن وقت بیشتر میتونم به همه کارام برسم... اما برعکس شد...
با شروع شدن امتحانای ترم استرسم به اوج رسید! دبیرا از جزوه هاشون وسال میاوردن در حالی که من اصلا جزوه نداشتم!!! هر طور بود امتحانارو به امید بهمن و شروع دوباره تموم کردم و معدلم 18 شد... با افتی که کرده بود معدلم نا امیدیم و ناراحتیم بیشتر شد اما بازم ادامه دادم.... البته بازم دست و پا شکسته! نه جرئت با پس کشیدن داشتم ، چون باید برسم به هدفم نه جرئت شروع با قدرت! از طرفی برادرم سال95 پزشکی قول شد و توقع ها از من خیلی بالا رفت... اما من فقط هدف خودم رو میبینم...
خلاصه تو ازمونای سنجش شرکت میکردم و فکر میکردم با مرور زمان بیشتر میخونم و درصدام بیشتر میشه اما هیچ فرقی نکرد! عمومیام در حد 40 غیر از زبان که کمتره واختصاصی درحد 10!! که شیمی یشتر و فیزیک کمتر...با هر بار ازمون حالم بد تر میشد... این وضع دست و پا شکستگی ادامه داشت تا بعد فروردین!!!فکر میکردم ازمون پایه رو خوب بدم اما برعکس! بد تر از همیشه شدم و تخمین رتبم 50 هزار اومد!!!!!!! تو سهمیه... به خودم قول دادم سر ماه اردیبهشت که دیگه این ماه رو حسابی بخونم و تو امتحان نهایی معدلم رو روی همین 18 نگهدارم...از اول اردیبهش شروع کردم ..روزی 13 ایتم رای خودم ریختم که هنوز فقط6 ایتمش رو عملی میکنم! هی حواسم پرت میشه و غرق حواشی میشم....احساس میکنم دارم و غاری زندگی میکنم که فقط خودم و خدام توش هستیم... مدتها با کسی حرف نمیزنم و وقتی از اتاق بیرون میام سیل تیکه ها ب سمتم روونه میشن! :: خب امروز میرفتی مدرسه. چرا نرفتی کتابخونه؟ چرا درس نمیخونی؟؟! برو بابا تو میخوای قبول شی؟؟؟؟ و....
هیی... چی بگم که دیگه خسته شدم از این همه ............................
بچه ها خیلی دوست دارم قبول شم اما تلاشم فایده نداره :Yahoo (2):  نمیدونم چرا نمیشه... هر چی میخونم هیچ پیشرفتی ندارم...هیچی..اوضاع بد ترم میشه....
فکر میکنم دوستان بدونن قبول شدن تو این دانشگاه اونم تو منطقه 1 چقدر سخت شده :Yahoo (2):  اما من پیشرفتم رو فقط در همین رشته میدونم... و فکر میکنم هر رشته ی دیگه ای باشه... نمیتونم کار کنم...
از طرفی اوضاع اقتصادی خانوادم متوسط رو به پایین با شیب زیاده! من امسال خیلی خرج رو دستشون گذاشتم... چیزی حدود 7 میلیون! ولی فکر میکردم میتونم با قبول شدن توی این رشته جبرانش کنم اما الان هرچی میگذره بد تر و بد تر میشه و باخودم میگم کاش این خرجارو حداقل نمیکردم! و......
خلاصه بچه ها خیلی برام دعاکنید :Yahoo (2):  من به قبولی تو این رشته واقعا نیاز و علاقه دارم... کاش بتونم قبول شم و جبران کنم تمام زحمات اطرافیانم رو...
ممنونم از دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن :Yahoo (1):  امید واردم به هدفای قشنگتون برسید.... و امید واردم بعد اعلام نتایج نا امید نباشم و نباشید و قبول شده باشم و قبول شده باشید! قول میدم خدمت بکنم به این سرزمین و بچه هامون :Yahoo (1): 
______________________________________
واما سوالم! آیا کسی از رتبه های پارسال که دانشگاه فرهنگیان مشهد شدن خبر داره؟؟؟ لطفا بگید اگر میدونید خیلی دنبالش گشتم تو خیلی از سایتا ولی نیست که نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.moon

عزیزم.همسنیم.کاملا درکت میکنم وقتی داشتی مدرسرو توضیح میدادی انگاری منو میگفتی مدرسه مام خیلی مارو اذیت کرد خیلی
ولی گذشت و مهم الانه....کلیشه ایی حرف زدن و دوستندارم ولی دیگه فکر کردن بهش کمکی میکنه؟!بردارت که پزشکی میخونن قطعا راهنمایی خیلی خوبی واست هستن (من تکم)و همیشع میخواستم یه خواهر یا بردار بزرگتر داشته باشم که این مسیرو رفته باشه ولی برادر شما رفته ازشون استفاده کن
و درباره رتبه حتما برو سایت گزینه دو واسه ۹۷ رو گداشته کارنامه ها ریزنمرات و درصد ها
اگه مشکل دیگه ایی داشتی بگو بهم

----------


## kimia_prsk

سلام  این مدرسه همه ی مارو ترکوند
من میخواستم ترم دو نرم یکم پیچوندم حدود یک ماه گفتن یا میای یا میاریمت  :Yahoo (21):  منم ترسو  :Yahoo (4): رفتم 
تا 26اردیبهشت باید مدرسه هم بریم هاها :Yahoo (21):  
سعی کن به شهریه و نمیدونم خرجایی که کردیو فلانی چی گفت اون یکی چیکار کرد فکر نکنی بازدهی آدمو وحشتناک میاره پایین دیگه حالا اون پولو خرج تحصیل نمیکردی خرج لباس میشد یا مثلا غذا!چه میدونم چیزایی که به دردت نمیخورن زیاد ولی وقتی الان سرمایه گذاشتی تجربه ت هم بالا رفته کلی ارزشش ازاون پولا بیشتره :Yahoo (1): 
به تلاشت ادامه بده  :Yahoo (1):  موفق باشی

----------


## zahra_aa

> عزیزم.همسنیم.کاملا درکت میکنم وقتی داشتی مدرسرو توضیح میدادی انگاری منو میگفتی مدرسه مام خیلی مارو اذیت کرد خیلی
> ولی گذشت و مهم الانه....کلیشه ایی حرف زدن و دوستندارم ولی دیگه فکر کردن بهش کمکی میکنه؟!بردارت که پزشکی میخونن قطعا راهنمایی خیلی خوبی واست هستن (من تکم)و همیشع میخواستم یه خواهر یا بردار بزرگتر داشته باشم که این مسیرو رفته باشه ولی برادر شما رفته ازشون استفاده کن
> و درباره رتبه حتما برو سایت گزینه دو واسه ۹۷ رو گداشته کارنامه ها ریزنمرات و درصد ها
> اگه مشکل دیگه ایی داشتی بگو بهم


سلام :Yahoo (1):  خیلی ممنونم که باعث دلگرمی من شدین :Yahoo (1): 
برادرم درسته پزشکی قبول شدن ولی اصلا نمیرسن کمکم کنن! یعنی درواقع من با شما که برادری ندارید یکی هستم! ایشون اصلا کمکم نمیکنن و من ازین بابت خیلی ناراحتم :Yahoo (2):  
رفتم نگاه کردم کانون رو هم دیدم ولی خیلی محدود هست کارنامه دانشگاه فرهنگیان که تازه از مشهد، دانشگاه فرهنگیان مشهد ندیدم :Yahoo (12): 
بازم ممنونم از شما :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zahra_aa

> سلام  این مدرسه همه ی مارو ترکوند
> من میخواستم ترم دو نرم یکم پیچوندم حدود یک ماه گفتن یا میای یا میاریمت  منم ترسو رفتم 
> تا 26اردیبهشت باید مدرسه هم بریم هاها 
> سعی کن به شهریه و نمیدونم خرجایی که کردیو فلانی چی گفت اون یکی چیکار کرد فکر نکنی بازدهی آدمو وحشتناک میاره پایین دیگه حالا اون پولو خرج تحصیل نمیکردی خرج لباس میشد یا مثلا غذا!چه میدونم چیزایی که به دردت نمیخورن زیاد ولی وقتی الان سرمایه گذاشتی تجربه ت هم بالا رفته کلی ارزشش ازاون پولا بیشتره
> به تلاشت ادامه بده ������ موفق باشی


سلام! آره واقعا. من خیلی سختی کشیدم واقعا. شبا از استرس خوابم نمیبرد
با اینکهکه بعضی وقتا با خودم میگم چقدر بد شد کاش از ترم دو بازم میرفتم، ولی باز حتی اگر برگردم عقب و شرایطش باشه غیر حضوری بر میدارم! چون واقعا غیر قابل تحمل شده! من نمیدونم چرا بعضی معلما ی جوری بر خورد میکنن و ی جوری سخت میگیرن که همرو از مدرسه بیزار میکنن. به جای اینکه جدذبشون کنن:/
سعی میکنم اگر ان شاءالله معلم شدم معلم خوبی باشم تا بچه ها سر کلاس اذیت نشن :Yahoo (1): 
ممنونم از شما دوست خوبم بابت نظرتون :Yahoo (11):

----------


## violin girl

درسته که مدرسه تباهی محضه. اما شما هم از فرصتات استفاده نکردی تاالان. از همین لحظه شروع کن جدی بخون و از جوای بیخودی که کنکوریا درست میکنن دور بمون. ایشالا که به هدف قشنگت برسی

----------


## Dorhato

به این هم فکر کن که همه موفقیت ها از راه کنکور و دانشگاه به دست نمیاد. با این حال تلاش کنی به خواسته ات حتما میرسی.

----------

